# Ancient forest off Alabama coast!



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

This is really REALLY a sight I would want to photograph or even get to see while diving, but I understand the need to keep it secretive. I doubt it's in 60' of water though, heard it was in 120' near Ft. Morgan. Man, what an incredible find!


http://blog.al.com/live/2012/09/ancient_forest_lies_10_miles_o.html


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Saw the story on the news earlier that's awesome!


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting that. I'd heard of it before but now I've seen it. Awesome!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

In the 40's I remember the Destin fishing boats going out to the "Timber hole". I was to young to ask questions, but I wonder if it was a similar type structure.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

if anyone has the location, i'd love to dive it...and i'm willing to go through one of those airport security scanners to prove i don't have a gps on me!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

I've dive the Timber holes off Navarre and never saw anything like that, just ledges and boulders


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I bet theres a lot of people that have some of the #'s and don't even know it! Ol' secret snapper spot


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

That is so great that an ancient forrest could once again sustain life!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

Awesome now I just need some numbers wonder what I could trade for the numbers hmmmm.


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool video. I have a piece of petrified wood recovered offshore of Panama City.


----------



## PoseidonsBride (Nov 25, 2011)

This is amazing. Thanks, for posting!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm willing do a side-scan sonar survey of the area, if anyone knows where to start looking.


----------



## PoseidonsBride (Nov 25, 2011)

If y'all do find this.... please, quietly pass along the info, to me. This is now on my bucket list.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I'm willing do a side-scan sonar survey of the area, if anyone knows where to start looking.


working on it:thumbsup:


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Have numbers, will drive. Just saying.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Have numbers, will drive. Just saying.


Jim - Do you have numbers for the petrified stumps?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Not yet, but if somebody gets them, I'll take em there.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I would not be surprised if there are other areas near us with old stumps. 

If the ocean level was indeed 120' below where it is now 18,000 years ago, then a portion of the old coastline would have been between the Avocet and The Edge. So most of the areas that we dive today would have been above sea level. Undoubtedly, some of those areas where part of mangrove and cypress swamps.

Sounds like I may need to do more side-scan surveys of our local hard bottom spots too. Any thoughts?


----------

